# manual treadmill



## mic8310 (Sep 30, 2013)

hiho

have been offered an old one. will take it and give it a blast. they any good compared to a modern electric?


----------



## callmesir (Feb 19, 2014)

Imo no! takes so much effort without knowing the speed, distance etc etc either get a electric one or run outside


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

They're useless mate


----------



## murphy2010 (Dec 17, 2010)

why not go outside? enjoy the scenery rather than looking at a wall for however long the workout will last


----------

